# Living in Port Said



## KevinT

Hi, my wife & I moved to Port Said at the beginning of the year. We are from West Wales but have variously lived in Morocco, Tunisia & Turkey over the last 10 years.
Really like life here, have a nice little apartment by the sea and hopefully we will stay here for quite a few years.
Just wondered if there are any other expats in or around Port Said? There's so much going on around Cairo, but can't find anything from an expat perspective around here!


----------



## MaidenScotland

KevinT said:


> Hi, my wife & I moved to Port Said at the beginning of the year. We are from West Wales but have variously lived in Morocco, Tunisia & Turkey over the last 10 years.
> Really like life here, have a nice little apartment by the sea and hopefully we will stay here for quite a few years.
> Just wondered if there are any other expats in or around Port Said? There's so much going on around Cairo, but can't find anything from an expat perspective around here!



Hi Kevin 

Welcome in Egypt to you and your wife.
I am sorry I don't know anyone who lives out that way, but if you ever come to Cairo would be pleased to meet you and your wife.

Maiden


----------



## KevinT

Thanks, much appreciated we do get down from time to time as we have friends in Maadhi. Next time we're down I'll let you know...


----------



## MaidenScotland

KevinT said:


> Thanks, much appreciated we do get down from time to time as we have friends in Maadhi. Next time we're down I'll let you know...




Hi

Just had a thought (my geography is hopeless) but are you too far from Alex?
There was a Portuguese club there that expats tended to use, but we have an Alex poster so Men would be the best person to help you regarding Alex


Maiden


----------



## KevinT

Good idea, thanks for the thought but Alex is actually further (in time) than Cairo or so I'm told... only just discovering the different places & still to get to Alex...


----------



## Sam

KevinT said:


> Good idea, thanks for the thought but Alex is actually further (in time) than Cairo or so I'm told... only just discovering the different places & still to get to Alex...


My thought would have been Alex too, but without checking back on a map I can't actually picture where Port Said is :confused2:

If you have never been there, you really should go. I went for the first time only 6 months ago and was very impressed - it may help that I was in good company, but I found it so much nicer than Cairo all the same (sorry to all the Cairo expats, but I just hate it there).


----------



## KevinT

Hi Sam, thanks for your reply. I fully intend to visit Alex as well as just about everywhere else in Egypt. I'm fascinated with History, so guess we have moved to an ideal country... anyway's hopefully will have time to go everywhere as we're intending to stay for quite a few years...

Port Said is at the Northern entrance to the Suez Canal, as we keep being told here it's where 'Africa meets Asia'...


----------



## Helen Ellis

KevinT said:


> Good idea, thanks for the thought but Alex is actually further (in time) than Cairo or so I'm told... only just discovering the different places & still to get to Alex...


And then another hour or two to get across Cairo.
You can stop at Rosetta on the way to Alex, worth a short visit.


----------



## kevinthegulf

KevinT said:


> Hi, my wife & I moved to Port Said at the beginning of the year. We are from West Wales but have variously lived in Morocco, Tunisia & Turkey over the last 10 years.
> Really like life here, have a nice little apartment by the sea and hopefully we will stay here for quite a few years.
> Just wondered if there are any other expats in or around Port Said? There's so much going on around Cairo, but can't find anything from an expat perspective around here!


I did a couple of jobs in Port Said two years ago, the Bar of the Helnan hotel will more than likely have some expats around, but I didnt meet anyone living in Port Said, mainly shipping/oil people. Some might have been in the hotel for a while and have a bit of info- one of the guys I worked with had been there 4 months.

Also there is a cafe / bar in the town (only about 2 minutes walk from where the ferries go across the canal) with a chinese/korean reataurant above, & they do pork! cannot remember the name. Neither place looks fantastic but there ok. The owner of the bar may be able to give some info.

There was a local guy- late 50's, slicked back hair, tries to talk with a bit of a rasping american accent, tourist guide / mr fixit, usually homes in on foreigners, didnt need anything myself but others used him and he was fairly reliable- usual warnings applicable.
hope it helps
Kev


----------



## KevinT

Hi Kev,
Thanks for your reply. I've met a few of the guys at the Helnan - we stayed there when we 1st arrived - it's a very transient community. Been to the Korean & the bar below - 'Cecils'... have to say frequented by mainly locals. A strange place to say the least.
Also know the guy you're describing, his name is Said & I think he sniffs out 'foreigners' the instant they arrive in Port Said, but can be quite useful.
Doesn't appear to be many 'English' speaking expats actually living here and certainly no related social life. 
Never mind, just have to make our own fun...
Kevin T


----------



## Eamon-PS

*Port Said*

Hi Kevin,

I work there regularly enough. Hoping to move there and set up an office in the next month. I frequent Cecils bar on occasion, but there's not much going on there otherwise. I,ve met a Cornish guy who works and lives in Port Said but other than that don't have too many contacts.
Port Said is an interesting place alright. I'll meet you for a coffee when I get down there in a week or so if you're free.

E


----------



## KevinT

Yes, that would be great - give me a shout when you are here.

What are you going to be doing in Port Said?

Kevin T


----------



## Eamon-PS

KevinT said:


> Yes, that would be great - give me a shout when you are here.
> 
> What are you going to be doing in Port Said?
> 
> Kevin T


I'm hoping to get down next week, and get cracking on the office/apartment but the agent handling it is a bit slow. I'm searching the www at the moment trying to find an alternative and fast. Sooner the better really. 
Are you well settled in?
I'm not a big boozer but I like cecils place for meeting people, it's like an oasis in an otherwise almost teetotal city, you can meet some friendly people there.Social/Nightlife's a bit limited around from what I've seen but what can you do about that hihi!!


----------



## KevinT

I'm not a big boozer either, but it's nice to meet a people occasionally and have the option of a social life!

We're pretty well settled, live in a holiday appartment, which is quite pleasant. I work for myself primarily doing internet marketing and the such like, got a few other irons in the fire as well. So don't meet many people through my work. I am currently using an office of an Egyptian friend in town to operate as I have some issues with mobile internet & it not allowing me to use Skype at the moment (which is my lifeline) - he's well connected & might be able to help you with your dilemna?

My wife is GM for a large clothing factory here, that's what bought us to PS.

I'm actually going back to UK for a fortnight from the 1st April to sort my house out as I have tenants moving in soon, but if you're around early in the week give me a shout...

Kevin T


----------



## Eamon-PS

KevinT said:


> I'm not a big boozer either, but it's nice to meet a people occasionally and have the option of a social life!
> 
> We're pretty well settled, live in a holiday appartment, which is quite pleasant. I work for myself primarily doing internet marketing and the such like, got a few other irons in the fire as well. So don't meet many people through my work. I am currently using an office of an Egyptian friend in town to operate as I have some issues with mobile internet & it not allowing me to use Skype at the moment (which is my lifeline) - he's well connected & might be able to help you with your dilemna?
> 
> My wife is GM for a large clothing factory here, that's what bought us to PS.
> 
> I'm actually going back to UK for a fortnight from the 1st April to sort my house out as I have tenants moving in soon, but if you're around early in the week give me a shout...
> 
> Kevin T


Kevin, That would be great. I'd much rather throw business towards someone who's recommended. 
Like you, I need www and skype to function. So if you are in contact with your friend, I'm in need of an apartment and www access urgently.
I work in the shipping business, but the shipping agent I normally deal with for work is going at his own pace on this one. I had a look at an apartment of his the last time I was over. It was across the Canal by the big mosque. Perfect location for hopping on ship I guess, but he's not an estate agent after all and it's not his core business.

Certainly, if your friend has a place for rent with a shower, bed and cooker 6 months min duration I'd be obliged, www would be an advantage.

Cool


----------



## KevinT

I'll ask the question - see what he or anyone else can come up with - he isn't an estate agent either, not does he have places himself - but he seems to be a bit of a Mr. Fixit - so I'll ask him...
Kevin T


----------



## Eamon-PS

KevinT said:


> I'll ask the question - see what he or anyone else can come up with - he isn't an estate agent either, not does he have places himself - but he seems to be a bit of a Mr. Fixit - so I'll ask him...
> Kevin T


Many Thanks Kevin. All much appreciated


----------



## MaidenScotland

Now isn't that nice... this forum bringing people together... it can be very lonely when you first arrive here and meeting up with other expats helps with the homesickness and you can have a good chin wag about what's what.

Maiden


----------



## KevinT

that's what forums are all about - it's nice to meet new people, but homesickness - no not really, I get it the other way round - if I spend any length of time back home I get itchy feet & just want to move on... miss the kids & grand kids, but then we can offer them nice cheap holidays & spend quality time with them when we do see them.

Kevin T


----------



## Eamon-PS

MaidenScotland said:


> Now isn't that nice... this forum bringing people together... it can be very lonely when you first arrive here and meeting up with other expats helps with the homesickness and you can have a good chin wag about what's what.
> 
> Maiden


Well, that's true it is nice. Any of us who've lived away from our family and normal circle of friends for a while are fairly self sufficient types anyway. We don't need spoonfeeding but it's nice to have things recommended, best phone rates, banks, shops etc. Forums like this bring people together for that. Splendid. Many thanks to all involved in this forum and hopefully I'll be a position shortly to give a helping hand also to any future arrivals in Port Said. Kevin-T will attest that western faces are rare enough in Port Said, it's a large city and people are spread out.
My main ambition though is to eventually find an Egyptian driving instructor. Egyptian driving skills are legend


----------



## Beatle

Eamon-PS said:


> My main ambition though is to eventually find an Egyptian driving instructor. Egyptian driving skills are legend


Is there such a thing?! I once had a friend tell me that as he works for the civil service at a relatively senior level, no driving instructor would dare fail him once he took his driving test. I was so horrified, I checked with another friend who confirmed the same.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lol @Egyptian driving instructor... in all the years here I have only ever twice seen someone learning to drive with a driving school (the car would not have passed an MOT).
Apply for your licence and take your test... this will take you about 10 minutes plus baksheesh.. you will not fail then find an ~Egyptian driver who will sit with you whilst you drive around for a bit.... that's what I would do if I wanted to drive here... I have driven and it's migraine inducing.

Maiden


----------



## KevinT

Have to say the driving in PS isn't half as bad as in Cairo or at least there aren't the traffic jams that you have. In fact I haven't seen as bad driving anywhere in Egypt as it was in Sfax, Tunisia - where the cars would actually nudge you out of the way at the roundabouts!


----------



## Beatle

KevinT said:


> Have to say the driving in PS isn't half as bad as in Cairo or at least there aren't the traffic jams that you have. In fact I haven't seen as bad driving anywhere in Egypt as it was in Sfax, Tunisia - where the cars would actually nudge you out of the way at the roundabouts!


There is somewhere worse than Cairo for driving?! I almost have to visit Tunisia to witness it!


----------



## Eamon-PS

KevinT said:


> Have to say the driving in PS isn't half as bad as in Cairo or at least there aren't the traffic jams that you have. In fact I haven't seen as bad driving anywhere in Egypt as it was in Sfax, Tunisia - where the cars would actually nudge you out of the way at the roundabouts!


The people I work with supply a driver, must admit that I'm not nearly as afraid as I used to be. But it's not that it's anyway less dangerous. The trip from Cairo to Said with these characters is best done with eyes closed and feigning sleep.


----------



## honeyrose

Thought I had posted this once but can't find it so am doing so again.

Kevin I am interested to hear you have moved to Port Said. I am building a website about Old Port Said from 1859-1939 (its a long story) and have a lot of information and images. But I am rather held up by the fact that the street names changed several times in the centre of town before 1956. What I really need is an old street map or two.

Also it would be nice to have some images of the few remaining old buildings, as they are today, to compare with my collection of old images.

Would you be interested in cooperating? Obviously you would get shared credit. maybe an Old Port Said site would help with your internet marketing in some way. In any case if you could find any old maps I would be happy to pay for them.
I speak French BTW but not arabic.

I am not an expat these days, although I have been, I have lived in France, I lived in Algeria for a year back in the 1980s and later in Holland. I have travelled a lot in North Africa. Nowadays I am semi retired and living in the UK.


----------



## KevinT

honeyrose said:


> Thought I had posted this once but can't find it so am doing so again.
> 
> Kevin I am interested to hear you have moved to Port Said. I am building a website about Old Port Said from 1859-1939 (its a long story) and have a lot of information and images. But I am rather held up by the fact that the street names changed several times in the centre of town before 1956. What I really need is an old street map or two.
> 
> Also it would be nice to have some images of the few remaining old buildings, as they are today, to compare with my collection of old images.
> 
> Would you be interested in cooperating? Obviously you would get shared credit. maybe an Old Port Said site would help with your internet marketing in some way. In any case if you could find any old maps I would be happy to pay for them.
> I speak French BTW but not arabic.
> 
> I am not an expat these days, although I have been, I have lived in France, I lived in Algeria for a year back in the 1980s and later in Holland. I have travelled a lot in North Africa. Nowadays I am semi retired and living in the UK.


I'm currently in the UK for a couple of weeks, but when I get back I'll be only too pleased to help. Just let me know what buildings you specifically want photgraphed & I'll get out & about with my camera! I'll have a search around for old maps!


----------



## honeyrose

Thanks for that Kevin. It might be an idea to exchange emails but I don't want to do it here (in case they get harvested by a bot - I have too much spam already). But they don't seem to offer a Private Mail function on this forum. Or if they do I have missed it somewhere along the line. Do you have any ideas?

Regards

Honeyrose


----------



## Beatle

honeyrose said:


> Thanks for that Kevin. It might be an idea to exchange emails but I don't want to do it here (in case they get harvested by a bot - I have too much spam already). But they don't seem to offer a Private Mail function on this forum. Or if they do I have missed it somewhere along the line. Do you have any ideas?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Honeyrose


there is a private message facility on here once you have posted 5 times so you need to post another two messages and then you can send PMs


----------



## MaidenScotland

honeyrose said:


> Thanks for that Kevin. It might be an idea to exchange emails but I don't want to do it here (in case they get harvested by a bot - I have too much spam already). But they don't seem to offer a Private Mail function on this forum. Or if they do I have missed it somewhere along the line. Do you have any ideas?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Honeyrose


Welcome to the forum Honeyrose

We have a private message facility that becomes available after you have posted 5 times.

Maiden


----------



## honeyrose

Kevin T has kindly offered to take some photos in Port Said for my website project. It occurs to me to wonder if that might cause him any problems - after all there are problems taking photos in some parts of London these days with Police "community support" officers stopping people for taking photographs of and in public places. 

In security conscious Eqypt might this attraction the attention of the police. Anyone got any experience of taking photos as a European in areas of Egypt outside the usual tourist drag?


----------



## honeyrose

This is one for Kevin mainly who is going to look out for some old maps of Port Said for me (I am struggling to identify some of the old views on postcards and prints I have collected for my Port Said website because the street names have changed so often.)

In researching online for the website I came across an article in el Ahram, (the Eqyptian english language newspaper) quite recently about an antique dealer in Port Said with a special interest in what we would call ephemera. Might be a good place to look for old maps.

This is some of the information from the article :

Coming from a family that has specialised in buying and selling oriental products, Pharaonic, Coptic and Islamic, for generations, Ashraf El-Sayyad today runs an antique shop in Port Said not far from the Canal. Many of his clients are foreigners who stop by as they pass through the Suez Canal.

What makes El-Sayyad unique in his family is that he sells other relics of the past besides oriental items. Ever since childhood he has been fond of collecting old things, including antiques, stamps, old envelopes, letters, postcards and coins from all over the world. El-Sayyad does not know why he is so infatuated with the material culture of the past, only that he is. His profession, he says, has become a way of communicating with the world. 

As a result, El-Sayyad's love for old things nears the kind of obsession one sees in top athletes or award-winning scientists. Collecting such materials is just what he does, and it is the only way he knows how to live. He is the only man in the city as well-versed as he is in the trade, and he has become something of an icon in Port Said. 

The article did not give his address but it sounds as though he is in the old port quarter and should not be hard to find. Maybe of interest to anyone else passing through there as well. here is the full URL: weekly.ahram.org.eg/2010/987/fe3.htm

Honeyrose


----------



## DeadGuy

honeyrose said:


> Kevin T has kindly offered to take some photos in Port Said for my website project. It occurs to me to wonder if that might cause him any problems - after all there are problems taking photos in some parts of London these days with Police "community support" officers stopping people for taking photographs of and in public places.
> 
> In security conscious Eqypt might this attraction the attention of the police. Anyone got any experience of taking photos as a European in areas of Egypt outside the usual tourist drag?


Hi there,

I been looking for the maps for some time, but unfortunately, kinda hard to find any old ones, the new ones are available everywhere, specially Google Earth;anyway, could only find one website (An Arabic one) showing scanned pictures of old maps (For years 1885, 1898 & 1908) Though they just show what I believe is a block or a couple of the city in each, not the whole city.

Here's a link to the web page: ????? ??????? • ?????? ??????? - ???? ??? - ????? ????? ?? ????? ????????

As for taking pictures, it is written almost everywhere in here, (Not allowed to approach here or take photos) But that's just words, you can take a picture of anything as long as they're not military stuff or so, cause in Port Said there are military ships etc, so that's the only place where anyone might be in a trouble, in case anyone caught you taking a picture anyway 

Anyway, I'll keep you posted if I found any more maps.

Good luck with your project


----------



## DeadGuy

Just looked the reviews for the page I sent earlier, there are 2 more maps (Really small sized though) down there at the reviews area, so keep scrolling down after the original 3 ones.


----------



## honeyrose

Thanks for this. I have been away on holiday but am back now.

Honeyrose


----------



## Miniar R.M.S

Hey,just wondering how your life was in Tunisia?thx


----------



## Clactchac

Dear all,
Very nice to see that there's a topic about Port-Saïd here! And most interesting to read the interest on the old architecture!!
I'm the director of the French cultural and language centre (Alliance française) and we are working extensively on protecting the architectural heritage of the city. 
Honeyrose, it would be wonderful to cooperate on your project of website! Have you managed to launch it yet? 
We actually have quite an amount of resources as well as a network of French, Greek and of course Egyptian heritage architects who could also be part of the trip! 
We are also organizing a yearly "Heritage days" event following last year's success of the first edition, coming up this year 2011 at the end of September/ beginning of October. If you would like to be involved, the more the merrier! We are organizing a set of public lectures, exhibitions, workshop as well as a "discovery week-end" opened to all!
... If interested (or if you want to learn French, or borrow books and magazines!), don't hesitate to drop by our centre, located 4, sharia Abou el Feda, between 23rd of July (CIB Bank) and Gomhorreya (Franciscan school) streets. You can also visit our facebook page.
We are trying to organize as many cultural activities as possible, although things are a bit slower since January.
We also sell this very beautiful book "Port-Saïd, Architectures XIXe XXe siècles" (check on google for more details)

Finally, KevinT, if you're still around, don't hesitate to contact me for a social outing (a beer at Cecil or a nice architectural tour!).
Regards to all,


(I'll write the rest on a separate message, so that I write 5 to be eligible for PM).


----------



## MaidenScotland

Please stop right there! I am happy for you to post on the forum however if you are posting just so you can send p.m then that really is not on. Why not share what you are doing with all of us and be an active member of the forum?

Maiden


----------



## Zezz

Hi Everyone,

I, too , am excited to find posts about Port Said.
I have been looking for a street map with 1920's French Names on it.

My Mother, Aunt and Grandmother were born in Port Said ( of Greek Heritage ) and I am writing a family history with photos etc and need to find out some information.
I travelled to Port Said from Cairo , sadly just for the day in 2007. Not enough time to explore too much past the general location of their home, Greek Church, Bon Pasteur School, The Lighthouse, Simon Arzt was closed for siesta and Port Fuoad , all very very briefly. At least I took photos and as I walked I imagined my family living there. A great Uncle owned and ran the Semiramis Hotel in Port Said in the 1940's -50's. Now I find no record of it on the internet and was wondering if there is anyway of finding out if there are records , maps, photos of it anywhere.

All the best .....


----------



## DivineHealth

KevinT said:


> Hi, my wife & I moved to Port Said at the beginning of the year. We are from West Wales but have variously lived in Morocco, Tunisia & Turkey over the last 10 years.
> Really like life here, have a nice little apartment by the sea and hopefully we will stay here for quite a few years.
> Just wondered if there are any other expats in or around Port Said? There's so much going on around Cairo, but can't find anything from an expat perspective around here!


Hi,
Are you guys still in Port Said? We might have to relocate from Alexandria to Port Said soon. 

Any recommendations on finding furnished accommodation? 

JDV


----------



## kevinthegulf

Latest I heard from a lad who works there, is that Cecils is no longer a bar but a coffee shop- Korean above is still open, so for a refreshing light Ale you will only have the choice of the Port Said hotel or Sonesta


----------



## Sillo

Hi Eveyone, I am so glad there is a topic like this! I have been living in Port Said now for 7 years. It was a very charming little city until it became overcrowded. It is a pain to drive and if you manage to drive, you have to have nerves of steel.There is very little to do around here, especially if you have children. I am so glad to finally find other expats here in Port Said!


----------



## Sillo

By the way, Cecils no longer exists, it has been changed into a cafe. The Korean restaurant is still available but is not so appetizing, I tried several things and is not worth the money. You can still find beer there, though.


----------



## ahmed.elrefay

u are totally right Sillo portsaid from 5 years was much quit 
also cecils also closed and it's cafe now 

bu although portsaid is very good city but it's poor in outing places u can only find cafes and cafe nothing more


----------



## magy2misho

Welcome to Port Said (5 yrs later)!! Just saw your post from 2010. I have been living here in Port Said for a couple of years now and rarely find any English speaking expats besides my sister and I of course. We're American-Egyptians and have moved to Egypt a couple of years back.

You will also find many Russian expats here but they speak little English.

If you and your wife need any help around here, I would be more than happy to assist. Just let me know.

Magy


----------

